# Peter Scully.



## MewAndKirby (Apr 21, 2018)

Terrible man, and I am shocked that he had his 500k legal fee payed for as he doesnt even deserve the slightest of support of any sort of affection at all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Link to what you're referring to?


----------



## MewAndKirby (Apr 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Link to what you're referring to?


http://real-life-villains.wikia.com/wiki/Peter_Scully


----------



## x65943 (Apr 21, 2018)

http://www.news.com.au/national/ag-...e/news-story/1b3cdd9795839e3cdfcc81cd6f83aef8

Australian tax payers are fronting his legal fees apparently


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Holy fuck


----------



## MewAndKirby (Apr 21, 2018)

x65943 said:


> http://www.news.com.au/national/ag-...e/news-story/1b3cdd9795839e3cdfcc81cd6f83aef8
> 
> Australian tax payers are fronting his legal fees apparently


dude is a millionaire due to him being a scammer, why the hell would u support someone who scammed u?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Holy fuck


My thought exactly after reading those.
I forget sometimes people can be that fucking evil.


----------



## MewAndKirby (Apr 21, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> My thought exactly after reading those.
> I forget sometimes people can be that fucking evil.


i forget that the human race is almost a million years old yet we still have these sickos who want to ruin our lives


----------



## Xexyz (Apr 21, 2018)

emiicfilms said:


> http://real-life-villains.wikia.com/wiki/Peter_Scully


wtf


----------



## MewAndKirby (Apr 21, 2018)

Xexyz said:


> wtf


trying to bring awareness that u shouldnt download random videos, there has been many links to the film, it is rare, but its... terrible


----------

